# Headset around 1.5 k  Urgent



## dreamchaser (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi everybody... 
I am looking for a good headset for my mobile. I am currently using creative EP 630 (  the left side is not working now ) . Budget is around 1.5 k. wont mind to extend it till 2k for the best one. I did some research  and found many is opting for cowan em1 for my budget. Honestly i have not heard of that brand ( may be i am too dumb) . Preferably i am looking for headset with mic so that i could use them for calling purpose too. I am a crazy music lover and love all kinds of music ( mostly Tamil though) . I love watching movies in my mobile, so i want the sound quality to be good ( wont mind even if it is great  ) . And too tell me from which site should i  be buying it  ( These days i go for internet shopping  even for soaps and shampoos  phew.. )  


Thanks everyone in advance ( I know u guys will definitely help me to buy the best  )

- - - Updated - - -

Anybody ????

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=139494]powerhoney[/MENTION]: (


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2014)

Philips SHG7210/10 Over-Ear Headphone with Mic: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## sandynator (Jul 21, 2014)

Cowon Em1 from proaudio home
Cowon EM1 In-Ear Headphone with Mic and Remote

or the best option around 2k
Tpeos D300 [Rich]
Buy T-PEOS D-300 (Rich 200) Earphone - Black $32.50

Tpeos D200R
Buy T-PEOS D-200R Earphone $34.50

T peos Tank- *not sure of mic* Hifinage page says mic but its out of stock there.
Buy T-PEOS Tank Earphone - Black $29.50



Fidue A31S - Above budget
Buy Fidue A31S In-Ear Earphones w/ In-Line Microphone & Remote $39.50

*For new registration you will get 100 points & redeeming it you will get US $2 Discount + Apply Facebook Fan Discount Coupon of 5%*

_*Best of Luck with Customs . They value the product as $20 & mark it as Gift OR Sample depending upon Shipping carrier.*_


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 21, 2014)

Personally, I have no experience using IEMs with mic so I don't know much on that front...

That being said, if you can skip the mic, have a look at the Signature Acoustics C-12... They are a tad over your budget and don't come with a mic but they will transport your aural experience to a whole new level... 

If the mic is an absolute necessity, you can go for the Cowon EM1 with mic...  It will be within your budget as well as give you a good build quality!!! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btw, [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] 's suggestions are better if you are okay with importing...


----------



## dreamchaser (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone: ) gifted myself a Cowan Em1..   but got it from Amazon for Rs1150. Loving it already: )


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

dreamchaser said:


> Thanks everyone: ) gifted myself a Cowan Em1..   but got it from Amazon for Rs1150. Loving it already: )



Cheers...

Do post a short review if you can with pics!!!


----------



## dreamchaser (Jul 23, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Cheers...
> 
> Do post a short review if you can with pics!!!



Sure  Will do that in a couple of days


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2014)

[h=1]Logitech Gaming Headset G130 @ 1300. (amazon.in)[/h]


----------



## silverlight4 (Aug 9, 2014)

Just ordered Signature Acoustics C-12 @2500 from Signature Acoustics Elements C 12 Wooden Iems FOR MP3 Players Audiophile Grade | eBay

Excited about how they will sound, will write a review as soon as I get them


----------

